# Another When should I harvest Question.



## TheBaconChef (Jun 26, 2006)

Im sure you guys get this alot, But I can't reach a conclusion as far as when i should harvest my bagseed grow. I planted these guys outdoors a while ago. I don't remember even what month it was but im guessing late feb. or sometime in march. They are just seeds from some mexican bud but I put alot of heart into these girls and I have come this far so an early or late harvest would break my heart. I bought the 30-100x microscope from radioshack but I'm still not sure what im looking at. I see alot of them look like what i would call cloudy and like one or two redish ones but its hard to tell. I also see some that instead of having a ball at the top of the trichrome, it is just a straight fiber. Some of these fibers will have a ball half way up them that looks like it is on its way to the top. I see less of these lately. I didn't record planting time which makes it difficult. I like a heady high alot more than couchlock. This started as an expiriment trying to figure out if i could start a grow outdoors in winter. I guess i can. Yield is affected but some bud is better than none during winter. it rarely drops below 32 degrees where i live. I've included pictures. The first two are the plant im paying most attention to. The other plant seems much less mature and it seems like its more sativa then this one. Its buds are looser and leaves are thinner. It will prolly wait a little more since none of its hairs are turning. The last picture is the best i could do of the trichromes. What do the experts think?


----------



## skunk (Jun 27, 2006)

if it were me i would just pinch a lil off the bottom and sample . you only will know when its ready for you . but your plants cant be that old because you showed us pictures on may11 and none of them even looked a month old . to give you an idea when you put them in flowering click on your name and click on previous post and check your pic out you showed us . most strains take 8 weeks to be ready but i ussually start sampling at 7 .


----------



## TheBaconChef (Jun 27, 2006)

I do remember posting those. I have like 7 plants total right now, these being the smallest but oldest ones. They were in 4 inch pots for like the first month so they never got over a foot tall. I'll try to find my old post and see what plants I planted then. I know the last one i planted was on march 20th. Its still pretty small. I'll try to find that right now.

Edit: Okay I found that post. According to my calendar this thursday will be 7 weeks from the day I posted that post. These girls were already in flowering when I posted it. I'm not sure how long they had been in flowering but I did say they were already flowering so they've been budding for atleast 7 weeks. I guess I'll just have to sample it.


----------

